# Exit Window - Rhode Island ?



## Sal's Dad

Hello, I am new to this forum, A DIYer with a background in construction; I am currently building a detached garage with an apartment above, in Rhode Island.

In the one-bedroom apartment, I have a particular casement window in mind, but it is unclear whether it meets code, depending on the hardware selected;  it is certainly close to 5.7 SF, in any case it seems like a big opening to me.

But then I made the mistake of looking at the *RI* Building code, and found this:

_* R310.1.1 Delete R310.1.1 and substitute the following:*_

_*       R310.1.1 Minimum opening area.*_

_*  All emergency and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 4.4 square feet. Where the net clear opening dimensions specified below can be met only with window sashes easily removable without the use of keys, tools or excessive force, the net  clear opening area shall be 5.7 square feet. *_

Now I am usually pretty good at reading comprehension, but I am lost here!   Presumably the intention is that  a 4.4SF opening is OK, UNLESS you need tools, keys, or force, in which case the larger opening is needed.   But that's not what it says.  Or is it?

If I had a good relationship with the Codes Officer, it could be a fun conversation, but he has been an unhelpful curmudgeon so far, and I don't want to come across as a smart-a--.

Ever seen language like this?

Thanks

Sal's Dad


----------



## mjesse

Not in RI but, I would interpret the above as meaning 4.4 s.f during the normal operation of opening the window.

Some casement window hardware reduces the opening width during normal use. Normally requiring specialized hardware. It appears this Code amendment allows for the use of standard hardware by reducing the net opening to 4.4 vs. 5.7

mj


----------



## cda

welcome from another unhelpful curmudgeon,

But anyway, are you close to another city that may be able to answer your question, since it is  RI wide?

sounds like the minimum is 4.4,

but if you have have sashes than,   ""with window sashes easily removable without the use of keys, tools or excessive force, the net clear opening area shall be 5.7 square feet.""""

Sorry I do not speak Rhode Island


----------



## cda

All emergency and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 4.4 square feet.

Where the net clear opening dimensions specified below

""""can be met only with window sashes easily removable """

without the use of keys, tools or excessive force

"""the net clear opening area shall be 5.7 square feet.""""""


----------



## cda

Maybe if the window does not open as in slide up or down or to the side, and you have to remove the window out of its frame, it has to be 5.7?


----------



## ICE

Everywhere else, the requirement is 5.7.  Where did you find the code section that you quote?  It sounds like something Jeff would come up with.


----------



## cda

ICE said:
			
		

> Everywhere else, the requirement is 5.7.  Where did you find the code section that you quote?  It sounds like something Jeff would come up with.


its in the book, the rhode island book

Must be for the lobsters???

http://sos.ri.gov/documents/archives/regdocs/released/pdf/BCSC/7280.pdf

R310.1 Delete R310.1 and substitute the following:

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required.

Basements with habitable space and every sleeping room shall have at least one openable emergency escape and rescue window or exterior door opening for emergency escape and rescue.

SBC-2-2013 12

Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement.

Where openings are provided as a means of escape and rescue they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor.

Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section R310.3 .

The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the window or door opening from the inside.

Escape and rescue window openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.

Exception: Basements with habitable space not used for bedrooms shall not require an emergency escape under any one of the following two conditions:

1. Residential sprinkler systems conforming to NFPA 13D or RP 2904 latest edition shall be installed throughout all areas of the basement or cellar, or

2. Fuel-fired equipment shall be separated from the habitable room and means of egress with one (1) hour rated construction and 20 minute rated opening protectives.

R310.1.1 Delete R310.1.1 and substitute the following:

R310.1.1 Minimum opening area.

All emergency and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 4.4 square feet. Where the net clear opening dimensions specified below can be met only with window sashes easily removable without the use of keys, tools or excessive force, the net clear opening area shall be 5.7 square feet.

R310.6 Add the following new section R310.6

R310.6 Basement or Cellar Windows:

Except as may be otherwise provided for habitable or occupiable rooms, at least two (2) operable windows 12” x 32” nominal size shall be installed reasonably remote from each other. Security devices shall not unreasonably impede the use of these windows for light, ventilation or firefighting purposes.

Delete R311.3

but not the  RI IBC:::

http://sos.ri.gov/documents/archives/regdocs/released/pdf/BCSC/7278.pdf


----------



## ICE

Congratulations Sal's Dad, this is the first time that absolutely everybody is stumped.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Is a rescue or emergency opening the same as egress? It almost sounds like they need it to be easily removable from the inside with a responder involved on the outside.

Brent.


----------



## Sal's Dad

ICE said:
			
		

> the first time that absolutely everybody is stumped.


The first indication I was in trouble, the manufacturer's catalog listed this window as exit-compliant in one table (with appropriate hardware) but in another table,  indicates it will NOT do.   So I included a question about compliance in the price quote request I sent out.  At the Big Orange store (in an adjoining state), the window guy said it does not meet the minimum, "but we don't interpret local building codes".   That struck me as a strange disclaimer,  so I looked up the RIBC.  LOL, see if I do THAT again!

For a number of reasons, I strongly prefer this particular window, and it seems to meet the "spirit" of the code...  So do I put the window in, and if the inspector flags it (unlikely), argue my case?   Or seek approval in advance, despite the Curmudgeon's prior reluctance to offer help/advice?


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Sal said:
			
		

> That struck me as a strange disclaimer,  so I looked up the RIBC.  LOL, see if I do THAT again!  For a number of reasons, I strongly prefer this particular window, and it seems to meet the "spirit" of the code...


Mind posting the window and specs?

Brent.


----------



## cda

Sal said:
			
		

> The first indication I was in trouble, the manufacturer's catalog listed this window as exit-compliant in one table (with appropriate hardware) but in another table,  indicates it will NOT do.   So I included a question about compliance in the price quote request I sent out.  At the Big Orange store (in an adjoining state), the window guy said it does not meet the minimum, "but we don't interpret local building codes".   That struck me as a strange disclaimer,  so I looked up the RIBC.  LOL, see if I do THAT again!  For a number of reasons, I strongly prefer this particular window, and it seems to meet the "spirit" of the code...  So do I put the window in, and if the inspector flags it (unlikely), argue my case?   Or seek approval in advance, despite the Curmudgeon's prior reluctance to offer help/advice?


If you have a window that has the 4.4 opening and it opens normally either push up or the side you should be good to go.

If you actually have to take the window out if the frame you need 5.7


----------



## MASSDRIVER

This code appears to be specific for basements. So if you have a fixed window, something you don't want operable because of basement conditions, it has to be easily removable and larger.

No?

Brent.


----------



## Sal's Dad

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Mind posting the window and specs?


Andersen CXW13

R.O approx 36x36

Opening (with straight-arm-hardware) 6.5

Width   30 1/8

Height  31 1/16

Looks plenty big to me, but the manufacturer and retailer seem unclear!


----------



## cda

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> This code appears to be specific for basements. So if you have a fixed window, something you don't want operable because of basement conditions, it has to be easily removable and larger.No?
> 
> Brent.


The normal window requirement is different than the basement requirement


----------



## MASSDRIVER

cda said:
			
		

> The normal window requirement is different than the basement requirement


Yes, but the entire section he is pulling from is basement specific. It refferes to egress AND rescue windows. Plus windows 12 X 32, operable, separate from one another.

I don't think any of this applies to above ground construction. It's code for basements.

Brent.


----------



## fatboy

Sal said:
			
		

> Andersen CXW13R.O approx 36x36
> 
> Opening (with straight-arm-hardware) 6.5
> 
> Width   30 1/8
> 
> Height  31 1/16
> 
> Looks plenty big to me, but the manufacturer and retailer seem unclear!


It seems to me that it easily meets the most restrictive of either of the requirements.............should be no problem.

As to the question of why the difference, I agree, if the window meets the 4.4 net through basic window functions, side slide, raise sash, it complies. If it requires anything further, removal of the window, etc..............then it must be 5.7 net.


----------



## cda

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Yes, but the entire section he is pulling from is basement specific. It refferes to egress AND rescue windows. Plus windows 12 X 32, operable, separate from one another. I don't think any of this applies to above ground construction. It's code for basements.
> 
> Brent.


Sorry my bad

You are correct


----------



## cda

Sal said:
			
		

> Andersen CXW13R.O approx 36x36
> 
> Opening (with straight-arm-hardware) 6.5
> 
> Width   30 1/8
> 
> Height  31 1/16
> 
> Looks plenty big to me, but the manufacturer and retailer seem unclear!


How does it open

Slide up

Slide to side

Or crank open


----------



## fatboy

Has to be a casement if the net clear opening is 6.5 s.f., based on the dimensions given.


----------



## Sal's Dad

Yes, it is a casement, available with special full-open hardware.

I am a bit confused  as to whether the section I am looking at is basement-specific.   Rhode Island has modified section 310.1 .   If 310 is for basements only, where does the code address bedroom windows?

Thanks to all.


----------



## cda

Sal said:
			
		

> Yes, it is a casement, available with special full-open hardware. I am a bit confused  as to whether the section I am looking at is basement-specific.   Rhode Island has modified section 310.1 .   If 310 is for basements only, where does the code address bedroom windows?
> 
> Thanks to all.


 apparently  RI did not amend that section, so it would be whatever the base code reads.

should be something like this::

remember the basement section has changed for RI

SECTION R310 EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE OPENINGS

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required. Basements, habitable attics and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room. Where emergency escape and rescue openings are provided they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor. Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section R310.3. The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the emergency escape and rescue opening from the inside. Emergency escape and rescue openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2. Emergency escape and rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.

Exception: Basements used only to house mechanical equipment and not exceeding total floor area of 200 square feet (18.58 m2).

R310.1.1 Minimum opening area. All emergency escape and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5.7 square feet (0.530 m2).

Exception: Grade floor openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5 square feet (0.465 m2).R310.1.2 Minimum opening height. The minimum net clear opening height shall be 24 inches (610 mm).R310.1.3 Minimum opening width. The minimum net clear opening width shall be 20 inches (508 mm).R310.1.4 Operational constraints. Emergency escape and rescue openings shall be operational from the inside of the room without the use of keys, tools or special knowledge.R310.2 Window wells. The minimum horizontal area of the window well shall be 9 square feet (0.9 m2), with a minimum horizontal projection and width of 36 inches (914 mm). The area of the window well shall allow the emergency escape and rescue opening to be fully opened.

Exception: The ladder or steps required by Section R310.2.1 shall be permitted to encroach a maximum of 6 inches (152 mm) into the required dimensions of the window well.

R310.2.1 Ladder and steps. Window wells with a vertical depth greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) shall be equipped with a permanently affixed ladder or steps usable with the window in the fully open position. Ladders or steps required by this section shall not be required to comply with Sections R311.7 and R311.8. Ladders or rungs shall have an inside width of at least 12 inches (305 mm), shall project at least 3 inches (76 mm) from the wall and shall be spaced not more than 18 inches (457 mm) on center vertically for the full height of the window well.R310.3 Bulkhead enclosures. Bulkhead enclosures shall provide direct access to the basement. The bulkhead enclosure with the door panels in the fully open position shall provide the minimum net clear opening required by Section R310.1.1. Bulkhead enclosures shall also comply with Section R311.7.8.2.

R310.4 Bars, grilles, covers and screens. Bars, grilles, covers, screens or similar devices are permitted to be placed over emergency escape and rescue openings, bulkhead enclosures, or window wells that serve such openings, provided the minimum net clear opening size complies with Sections R310.1.1 to R310.1.3, and such devices shall be releasable or removable from the inside without the use of a key, tool, special knowledge or force greater than that which is required for normal operation of the escape and rescue opening.

R310.5 Emergency escape windows under decks and porches. Emergency escape windows are allowed to be installed under decks and porches provided the location of the deck allows the emergency escape window to be fully opened and provides a path not less than 36 inches (914 mm) in height to a yard or court.


----------



## rogerpa

From the RI 2010 amendments to the 2009 IRC



> R310.1 Delete R310.1 and substitute the following:R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required.
> 
> Basements with habitable space and _*every sleeping room**_ shall have at least one openable emergency escape and rescue window or exterior door opening for emergency escape and rescue. [*emphasis added]
> 
> Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement.
> 
> Where openings are provided as a means of escape and rescue they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor.
> 
> Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section R310.3 .
> 
> The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the window or door opening from the inside.
> 
> Escape and rescue window openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.
> 
> Exception: Basements with habitable space not used for bedrooms shall not require an emergency escape under any one of the following two conditions:
> 
> 1. Residential sprinkler systems conforming to NFPA 13D latest edition shall be installed throughout all areas of the basement or cellar, or
> 
> 2. Fuel-fired equipment shall be separated from the habitable room and means of egress with one (1) hour rated construction and 20 minute rated opening protectives.
> 
> R310.1.1 Minimum opening area.
> 
> All emergency and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 4.4 square feet. Where the net clear opening dimensions _*specified below*_* can be met only with window sashes easily removable without the use of keys, tools or excessive force, the net clear opening area shall be 5.7 square feet. [*emphasis added]


Looks like RI could use a wordsmith. The 4.4 square feet requirement is ABOVE in the paragraph.

FWIW, the window listed meets the net clear opening, but does not meet the required sill height if installed with the head at 80" as would be typical.


----------



## cda

rogerpa said:
			
		

> From the RI 2010 amendments to the 2009 IRCLooks like RI could use a wordsmith. The 4.4 square feet requirement is ABOVE in the paragraph.
> 
> FWIW, the window listed meets the net clear opening, but does not meet the required sill height if installed with the head at 80" as would be typical.


Thanks reading that whole section wrong

Hate reading off of computers


----------



## Sal's Dad

So - Let me see if I've got this:

RI amended 310.1 says it applies to basements AND bedrooms.  RI Amended 310.1.1  (first sentence)says the minimum clear opening area is 4.4 for bedrooms.  And minimum dimensions are _SPECIFIED BELOW,_ in the  subsections immediately following:

       R310.1.2 Minimum opening height. The minimum net clear opening height shall be 24 inches (610 mm).

       R310.1.3 Minimum opening width. The minimum net clear opening width shall be 20 inches (508 mm).

Of course this doesn't explain the second ,unintelligible sentence of RI's amended R310.1, which says that _sometimes_, the minimum area is 5.7 SF, but darned if I can figure out when!   (Yes, I know:  Where 24H and 20W requirements _can be met only with window sashes easily removable without the use of keys, tools or excessive force_ !!!

Which brings us back, I think, to the opening post of this thread!  ;-)


----------



## cda

Not a RI. So not sure how a sash is defined there

Call the state and ask the question you may have to call a few different people

State of Rhode Island: Building Code Commission:

State of Rhode Island: Building Code Commission: About the Board


----------



## rogerpa

Again, the CXW13, with straight arm hardware, meets either clear opening requirement (6.5 sq. ft.). It does *NOT* meet the 44" inch (or less) above the floor sill height requirement when installed in typical fashion. You would have to set the head of the window at 75-1/4" above the sub floor in order to comply.

http://www.andersenwindows.com/-/media/aw/files/technical-docs/area-and-opening-specifications/area-openingspecifications-windows--400series-casement.pdf


----------

